# Rats and dogs?



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

A reasonably contraversial topic, I know. But I thought I'd share a little game time between my golden retriever and Andy.





They play boxing too, and chase each other around. lol.

Anyone else have non-rat rat-friends?


----------



## sunbirdx (Dec 1, 2007)

My doggy boy Ollie and my three rats are pals. They are absolutely non-plussed when it comes to Ollie, climb all over him, sniff his big fat muzzle, chew his tail fur. And he just lies there with a long suffering look on his face.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

My mum's dog is TERRIFIED by her rat. It's sad and hilarious.


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

My friend used to have a rat who, after _eating_ her only cagemate, became fast friends with one of her dogs. She never got another rat-friend for her, fearing she'd eat that one too, but she was perfectly happy being best-friends with a dog. XD


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

It's probably just sizing up the dog for a meal. 8O


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

oh how dribbles tries to play with the rats, but she is scared of hyper because hyper bit dribbles' nose once...or twice..... and then after awhile dribbles starts licking their butts  i take supervising quite seriously when the dogs are around (well just dog now, RIP Maxy) because my dogs ate most of my guinea pig (RIP Guinea)


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

my german shepherd/beagle will licks and clean the rats. And gets jealous when they are playing together. She will eaven lift up there buts for a sniff or two.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

haha, cute. a have a cat that thinks he's mom to all the rats. when spider and snicketts had their babies he tried to nurse the rittens and acted like a mother cat protecting her young from strange cats when my mother's cats tried to come upstairs--he wouldn't let them near my room where the rat babies were until they were almost adult size. now, sesshoumaru (cat) will actually play tag with Ink (trouble making rat). and it is play, sessho and ink will take turns running from each other. sessho will also let the rats crawl all over them until they get to his back, he gets nervous then and gets up. but my old girl spider used to love stalking the cat. she would hunt him all over the room then cuddle-attack his tail. she would get very disgruntled if sessho got up and took his tail with him after she finally caught it... not all the rats like him (twix is terrified of anything but rats and human--she even ran from a fish...) but the ones that do he's fine with. even the ones that don't like him, he likes, though he doesn't understand why they run from him or try to bite him.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

hehe.... ran away from a fish, hehe.....


----------



## Brad (Nov 6, 2007)

My girlfriends dog Reese is great (Giant snauzer) but our pup (Wiemeraner) is not. Reese Doesn't like our hairless?


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

LoL, it's true...here's a pic of Reese and "his" pet rat, Scout (he likes all of the rats except the hairless - we can't figure this one out - but Scout is without a doubt his favorite). She likes to clean his beard. :wink:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

dribbles was jumping up and trying to bite their butts yesterday


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah i'm not sure what to do about mine .. if anybody knows any dog/rat tips .. any help would be GREAT .. i'm home for the holidays- got kicked outta the dorms so me and the ratty babies are here.. And we have a big family dog, a husky german shepard. and he does not like the rats =( he always crys when you play with the and tries to get into the room and nose the cage - it scares the rats and i'm scared that the dog, if let to 'play' might bat his big fat paw down and thud one of my rats.. or eat them! his constant crying is irritating but i dunno what else to do!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

hey, i see you're from louisville...me too!  actually, southern indiana, but i always tell people louisville because it's the only major city around. 

i had a husky mix who just didn't like my rats, so i kept him away. his body language toward them always kept me on edge. one day my sister (she was very young at the time) opened the door during free-range time, and in an _instant_ the dog had killed a rat. i was so mad at him i almost got rid of him (i had just gotten him), but then i came to my senses and realized that he was just doing what his instincts told him to do, and that it was my mistake. 

my point? if the dog is showing the signs (which it seems he is), do whatever you can to keep him away from the rats. keep them in a room with a shut door, etc...some dogs just don't like rats, and i wouldn't risk it, personally.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

aww .. i thought that was gonna be the case... =(. Why can't we all just get along?! 
Thats cool though.. i'm actually not from 'louisville' either but close enough!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center]Very cute video's. That dog is adorable, reminds me of Shadow from Homeward Bound. :lol: [/align]


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

guarding the rats (she sat there for atleast half an hour


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Since no one has mentioned it, I'd like to say that I personally would not recommend mixing rats and dogs. Though it appears many members have done it successfully, it doesn't mean all rats and dogs could mix and since a dog is so large you could be minus one rat in the blink of an eye.

I just didn't want anyone to come into this thread and see it and think "Hey cool I want to try that too."


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I would also like to say that mixing dopgs/cats/other animals with rats can be VERY dangerous, and should be done with all animals' temperments in mind! I'm never owned a dog or cat that posed a risk to my rats, but rather, rats that posed risks to my other animals.

At present, Charlie is carefully supervised around Remy (who has the top half of the FN with two of his ladies). He will LUNGE at the kitten and I know from experiance that he will latch on. 

That said, my heart rat, Amelia had a very soft spot for my mother's yorkie. They had quite the little love affair going on for awhile there. I personally think he was just thrilled to find a lady shorter than himself, and wasn't going to concern himself over a small detail such as species!

It was fun to watch, as he would just stand or sit there as she groomed him all over. She was obsessed with that little dog.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

that yorkie is sooooo cute! but i agree, mixing them isn't a good idea, but after maxy died, dribbles needs a new friend, now every time i get up dribs assumes im going to the rat cage so even if she's in the most comfortable position she'll jump up and come with me, when i have the babies out i tell dribbles to get out of room so she goes and i close the door, one hour later i come back out and there's dribbles, staring at the little crack in the door just hoping it'll open :lol:


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I have 4 dogs and 3 of them I would never trust with my girls...they eye them up enough if I go downstairs and one of my girls are on my shoulder.

The other dog is more trustworthy, she just sits there "pooing" her pants everytime Dotty goes upto her, but then she eventually jumps off the bed and goes away.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I decided to introduce my dog and rats a long time ago (different rats, and the dog is dead now). I was probably about 10... well, GoGo (the dog) was part terrier, so you can guess how that went. He didn't actually KILL anyone, but one rat died of shock, and the other managed to pull through. It was highly traumatic for me. I personally would never again try the rat/dog combination because of that experience.


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

When my rattie "Romeo" was alive he used to run after my cat "Socksie"...poor cat was terrified of Romeo and wouldn't get back on the floor for a couple hours after Romeo was back in his cage...it was hilarious and pathetic...lol


----------

